# 2008 ASA Move up list??



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

I went to the ASA web sight today to look at the 08 move up list for members that have to move up a class. Nothing posted as of today. Send me a link in you find out any information..


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Its in the Forums section........ its a sticky...


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Go to the forums and then the general area. In there you will see the move up list. I was going to c&p it but did not know if I should or not.

http://www.asaarchery.com/Messageboard.htm


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys.. I got it..


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome, Guest. Please login or register.
Did you miss your activation email?
January 23, 2008, 11:17:00 PM
7744 Posts in 1231 Topics by 2061 Members
Latest Member: sb 

HomeHelpSearchCalendarLoginRegister
ASA Members area | General Category | ASA General Area | Topic: Combined Move-Up List - End of Year (Congratulations on Some Great Shooting) 0 Members and 3 Guests are viewing this topic. « previous next » 
Pages: [1] Print 

Author Topic: Combined Move-Up List - End of Year (Congratulations on Some Great Shooting) (Read 2170 times) 

LDFalks 
Administrator
Hero Member

Posts: 950


Federation Director


Combined Move-Up List - End of Year (Congratulations on Some Great Shooting) 
« on: March 28, 2007, 09:32:19 AM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Competitors Who Must Move Up for 2008

Congratulations on some great shooting. Good luck in 2008 and beyond. See you next year.

From Bow Novice to Hunter, Open C or Higher ($300.00)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
22330 Brad Bonner $319.00 FL
28610 Jeremy Duncan $474.00 MS
29487 Jeremy McBeth $330.00 MS
30127 Doug Dailey $470.00 TX
29488 Jimmy McBeth $496.00 GA
10610 Douglas Hunt $371.00 GA
30065 Jonathan Watkins $410.00 GA
10858 Jason Harris $322.00 GA
13180 Larry Campbell $343.00 KY
30091 Dennis Garrett $302.00 KY
11548 Chris Boggs $336.00 KY
70321 Donald Griffis $382.00 KY
12416 David Adams $340.00 IL
12561 Jack Dale $405.00 IL
12996 Shawn Blackburn $643.00 Classic
12997 Corey Bryant $328.00 Classic
29882 Sean Peacock $332.00 Classic
12646 Charlie Davis $375.00 Classic

From Open C to Hunter, Open B or Higher ($300.00)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
70436 Mike Lee $340.00 FL
29783 Louie Moore $453.00 MS
29913 Shawn Helton $310.00 MS
30181 Zach Hester $448.00 TX
19528 Chris Ricks $308.00 TX
30337 Justin Hughes $352.00 GA
70474 Calvin ***** $640.00 KY
19691 Josh Harl $325.00 KY
29683 Clark Lock $368.00 IL
30294 James Frazier $319.00 IL
29693 Michael Willis $309.00 IL
23122 Billy Burnette $400.00 IL
29686 Joe Dupree $538.00 Classic
10563 Ray Bearden $379.00 Classic
10602 John Stone $336.00 Classic
11825 Paul Howell $312.00 Classic
28178 Stephen Hames $196.00 Performance

From Hunter to Unlimited, Open B or Higher ($400.00)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
24940 John Wheeler $2,313.00 SOY
12262 Kenneth Hemphill $1,441.00 SOY
70293 Tim Grinage $1,192.00 SOY
16750 Charlie Rogers $741.00 
29254 Gwynn Medlin $719.00 
11637 Nick Sandrof $661.00 
20675 Charles Burns $624.00 
1257 Craig Woods $567.00 
29606 David Lowe $525.00 
90211 Robin Catt $453.00 
70501 Chris Tankersley $449.00 
16554 Robbie Hillis $439.00 
30499 Brian Smith $421.00 
12150 Kyle Hoffman $417.00 
12322 David Jones $322.00 Vol Move to OB

From Open B to Open A, Unlimited or Higher ($400.00)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
29914 Chris Jackson $2,835.00 SOY
22458 Jonathan Cook $2,022.00 SOY
11282 Travis Lunsford $1,772.00 SOY
25253 Mike Hudson $868.00 
28731 Shawn Brock $811.00 
30181 Zach Hester $692.00 
27750 Chad Hilburn $682.00 
11864 Ricky Barrett $668.00 
30337 Justin Hughes $606.00 
14409 Dennis Page $595.00
14540 Darrell Westerman $506.00
18040 Jason Hamilton $496.00 
70306 Jerry Carter $493.00 
10991 Andy Hargrove $488.00 
70373 Troy Pickles $458.00 
70318 Scott Branson $439.00 



From Open A to Semi-Pro or Higher ($600.00 & at least 2 top 10 finishes)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
18718 Michael Nicholson $3,795.00 SOY
20936 Luke Parker $2,058.00 SOY
9963 Terry Adams $1,956.00 SOY
11118 Luke Gooden $1439.00 
12081 Darin Deneal $1,046.00 
19693 Shawn Malm $886.00 
27768 Kevin Koch $687.00 
28845 Jeff Butler $622.00 

From Semi-Professional to Professional ($2000.00 and at least 2 top 10 finishes)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
29498 Art Brown $6,028.00 SOY
22717 Curt Henderson $4,347.00 SOY
18951 Sean Meloy $2,405.00 SOY

From Women’s Hunter to Women’s Unlimited, Women’s Open or Higher ($300.00 and at least 2 top 10 finishes)
ASA # F Name L Name $ Won Comments
10839 Carol Ayers $1,281.00 SOY
19938 Casey Worsham $875.00 SOY
28759 Karen Powell $700.00 SOY
29281 Sandy Heminy $565.00 
11784 Shanna Hillis $563.00
70483 Melissa Carter $431.00 


Logged 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I used to be a "pin shooter", but I found out that I can miss more accurately with a scope ;-) 



Pages: [1] Print 

ASA Members area | General Category | ASA General Area | Topic: Combined Move-Up List - End of Year (Congratulations on Some Great Shooting) « previous next » 

Jump to: Please select a destination: ----------------------------- General Category ----------------------------- => ASA General Area ===> For Ladies Only => Benefit Auction Forum => Local Shoots => Outside events and topics => Ask The Coach => ASA Federation 



Powered by SMF 1.1.2 | SMF © 2006-2007, Simple Machines LLC 
Page created in 0.167 seconds with 19 queries.


----------

